# Cobia Charter



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

I presently have a few open dates for cobia fishing. Our rates are $150.00 per person for an 8hr all inclusive trip. Boat leaves out of Day Break marina in Pensacola, Fl. Check us out on Facebook: Southern Charters, LLC. We would love to have you aboard. see you on the water!


https://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/pages/Southern-Charters-LLC/455138391181264?fref=ts


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Is this a walk on type of thing you have going?i am definitly interested.you guys been catching any


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

Tat we will begin fishing heavy this saturday been waiting for the water temp to warm up. Follow us on facebook for upadates during the season. no walk ons we like our customers to reserve ahead of schedule. No money down to reserve just helps with scheduling. we would love to have you. see you on the water.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Southern Charters said:


> Tat we will begin fishing heavy this saturday been waiting for the water temp to warm up. Follow us on facebook for upadates during the season. no walk ons we like our customers to reserve ahead of schedule. No money down to reserve just helps with scheduling. we would love to have you. see you on the water.


I think he means walk on style as in you don't have to reserve the whole boat.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

How much for the day?would be me and my brother and 1 more guy


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

how many do you usually take out at a time?


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

We hold a six pack license. Min of 4 max of 6 per trip.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

what's to be expected on a six man cobia charter? sorry to askbut seems like you would be hard pressed to find six cobia in a day. however Im self taught rookie saltwater fisherman who hardly catches anything but a cold while fishing. but seems like a darn good deal depending on what the "backup" fish are


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> what's to be expected on a six man cobia charter? sorry to askbut seems like you would be hard pressed to find six cobia in a day. however Im self taught rookie saltwater fisherman who hardly catches anything but a cold while fishing. but seems like a darn good deal depending on what the "backup" fish are


and can I get a pm on the answera to my questions and possibly any other info you have? I think I have a fivesome willing to go if you can talk us into a day of fishing


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> what's to be expected on a six man cobia charter? sorry to askbut seems like you would be hard pressed to find six cobia in a day. however Im self taught rookie saltwater fisherman who hardly catches anything but a cold while fishing. but seems like a darn good deal depending on what the "backup" fish are


 
Expect to cobia fish. There are no "Backup" fish. I will pm you a price for your group if you are interested.


----------

